# PC startet nicht bzw. ins BIOS



## therealcharlie (20. Februar 2006)

Ich habe seit einiger Zeit ein Problem. Starte ich meinen PC, schmiert er mir meist (in letzter Zeit vermehrt) sofort ab, also erstmal startet er gar nicht richtig an, es kommt zu keinem Bild am Monitor und auuch das gewohnte Piep ist nicht zu hören. Dann Netzteil Strom weg und wieder dran, zeigt er zwar was an, piept, und geht dann direkt ins Bios. Mit der Meldung, die er mir da gibt, kann ich leider nix anfangen. Das angehängte Bild zeigt die Meldung. Wenn ich allerdings einige Zeit warte (60 Sekunden oder so) und dann reboote, läuft er brav hoch. Im Betrieb gabs auch noch nie Porbleme.
Achja, Prozessor ist ein AMD 3000+, Board ein Asus K78irgendwas.
Also danke schonmal, falls mir wer helfen kann....


----------



## fanste (23. Februar 2006)

Hi,

So wie ich dass sehe, hat er Probleme mit der (Takt- (?)) Frequenz des DRAM Speichers. 
Wie es in der Meldung heißt, muss diese >= 333 MHz sein. Bei dir ist jetzt Auto ausgewählt. Was hast du sonst noch für Auswahlmöglichkeiten?

Kannst ja mal ein bisschen dran rumprobieren.

ABER: Ich bin in den Sachen kein Profi, daher keine Gewähr, dass dann auch noch alles geht, oder ob evt was kaputt geht.

mb fanste


----------



## therealcharlie (24. Februar 2006)

Ich hab den Takt jetzt manuell auf 333 gesetzt, es gibt da nur auto oder 333 zu wählen, aber geändert hat das leider gar nix*schnief*


----------



## fanste (24. Februar 2006)

Hi,

Ist ja komisch. Aber so ist der Fehler doch zu interpretieren, oder nicht?

War der Fehler eigentlich schon immer, oder ist der erst seit kurzem da? 
Evt würde ja ein Update etwas bringen. Aber das ist halt auf eigene Gefahr. Könnte sein, dass du dadurch das BIOS zerstörst.

mb fanste


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (25. Februar 2006)

Hi,
hast du schonmal einen Memorytest gemacht? Mittels Tools wie "memtest" solltest du mal so einen durchführen. 

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## therealcharlie (11. April 2006)

Also am RAM liegts auch nicht...ich kann mir nur vorstellen, dass das Mainboard hinüber ist....kann das sein, oder hab ich was übersehen


----------



## chmee (11. April 2006)

Ein BIOS-Update ist nicht sooo gefährlich, wie es manchmal dargestellt wird.
Also mal nachschauen, ob eine Neueres existiert. Dieses kann man inzwischen
auch in WinXP mit Verify aufspielen. 

Ansonsten läuft er sauber ? Mit "Primetest", "heavyload" oder nem 3d-Benchmark
mal richtig braten lassen ! 

Wenn der Rechner dabei muckt, mal die Kondensatoren nahe der CPU betrachten.
Sind die aufgeplatzt ? Da ist ne Sollbruchstelle, so ein Kreuz.
Stark gewölbt oder Offen ? Dann kaputt.

mfg chmee


----------



## therealcharlie (11. April 2006)

Nein, am Board sind keine Schäden zu erkennen. WENN er mal läuft, tut er das auch tadellos, mehrere Tage hindurch, 5 Stunden unter Vollast sind auch kein Problem...Nur das Booten macht ihm Probleme...


----------



## Caliterra (11. April 2006)

Gib mal bitte genaue Angaben zum Arbeitsspeicher und zu Deinem Board.
Suche dann bitte Deine genaue Biosversion. Mit CPU-Z kannst Du das alles beqem auslesen und als Screenshot posten. Bitte poste alles was CPU-Z hergibt an Infos.

Link: CPU-Z


----------



## therealcharlie (12. April 2006)

Also hier mal das File von CPU-Z. Hoffe es hilft...*verzweifel*


----------



## Caliterra (12. April 2006)

Also was ich hier sehe ist erstmal ne falsche Einstellung im Bios. Ich habe Dein Bios nicht im Kopf aber Du solltest Dein Bios mal mit viel Geduld und nach Deinem Handbuch einstellen. Nutze die cpuz.txt zum richtigen einstellen. In erster Line wird Dein Ram nicht richtig erkannt --> Biosupdate.

Und ein Biosupdate kann ich Dir nur ans Herz legen, weil die nämlich nicht umsonst vom Hersteller rausgegeben werden. Von Asus gibt es sogar Software die Dir unter Windows erlaubt Dein Bios zu updaten.

http://support.asus.de/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=de-de


----------



## therealcharlie (13. April 2006)

Aha, ok, werd ich machen...aber woran siehst du das, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Caliterra (13. April 2006)

Also ersten läuft Dein 400MHz Ram unter SPD einstellungen mit 333MHz. Zweitens hat Dein Bios die Version 1006 und auf der Asus Seite für Dein Board gibt es das Update 1008 (oder 1009 habs grade vergessen) und ind den Updatebeschreibungen stand was von Änderungen in der Richtung.


----------



## chmee (13. April 2006)

Das mit dem RAM ist doch iO ... TR-Charlie hat ein XP3000+, der läuft mit FSB 166(333).
Das KT400 fährt CPU und RAM nicht asynchron. 
(Und wenn, dann bitte einfach lassen, bringt keinen Performancesprung und keine Sicherheit)

Also wie schon mehrmals gesagt : Als Erstes BIOS aktualisieren !

mfg chmee


----------



## therealcharlie (14. April 2006)

Das Bios ist auf dem neuesten Stand, leider ist dadurch keinerlei Besserung eingetreten...*heul* sonst noch Ideen?


----------



## Caliterra (16. April 2006)

Also in Deinem Handbuch gibt es einen Hinweis:



> Wenn eine 333MHz FSB CPU verwendet wird, wird nur DDR333-Arbeitsspeicher unterstützt



Normalerweise müsstete der 333MHz getaktete RAM-Baustein auch gehen aber ich würde mal anderen RAM ausprobieren. Vielleicht kann Dein Bios das nicht richtig händeln. Vielleicht schaltet es immer zwischen asyncronen Berieb und syncronen Betrieb hin und her und deshalb kannst Du ihn mal benutzen und mal nicht. Das ist alles nur ne Vermutung aber ich würde es mal ausprobieren. Geh in einen Computerladen und sag denen sie sollen mal kurz anderen Ram reinstöpseln.

Eine völlig andere Schae ist, dass ich mal kucken würde wie schnell sich der CPU-Lüfter dreht zum Zeitpunkt des Starts. Also ab ins Bios und nachschauen. Wenn er sich unter ca.1300 Umin dreht dann solltest Du mal die Lüftersteuerung deaktivieren und ihn normal laufen lassen. Dies ist aber ebendfalls nur ein Verdacht den man mal prüfen kann.


----------



## therealcharlie (19. April 2006)

Aber auch wenn ich den Ram rausnehme, und starte, gibt er keinen mucks von sich, bleibt also schwarz. Wenn ich dann neu starte, erkennt er, dass kein Ram drin ist und gibt das Signal. Also kanns ja nicht am Ram liegen...*verzweifel*


----------

